# 3D Moose targets



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i dont know the guys name but he is in the Victoriaville region. this guy can tell you how to get hold of him , Alain Levasseur 819-364-2130. they use a lot of his targets . here is a bull moose.


----------

